# Ma chi mi mette in sleep l'hd???

## rb34

Parliamo di power saving per un portatile: avevo smanettato tempo fa per diminuire il consumo energetico, ma adesso le cose non  vanno come dovrebbero; non ricordo più cosa ho fatto e la consultazione della gentoo power mgmt guide non mi ha aiutato

Ora come ora, quando stacco l'alimentazione e va a batteria, l'hd va in sleep dopo pochi secondi, e non voglio questo. 

Ma non capisco chi è che glielo ordina. Perché avevo creato un runlevel battery, ma per qualche motivo che devo ricostruire il runlvel, nel passaggio a batteria, rimane quello default! 

E allora, chi comanda all'hd lo sleep?

Al momento ho: 

```
# rc-status 

Runlevel: default

 acpid                                                              [ started  ]

 alsasound                                                          [ started  ]

 consolekit                                                         [ started  ]

 cpufrequtils                                                       [ started  ]

 cupsd                                                              [ started  ]

 dbus                                                               [ started  ]

 esound                                                             [ started  ]

 fcron                                                              [ started  ]

 gpm                                                                [ started  ]

 hald                                                               [ started  ]

 local                                                              [ started  ]

 named                                                              [ started  ]

 net.eth0                                                           [ started  ]

 netmount                                                           [ started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                          [ started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                     [ started  ]

 xdm                                                                [ started  ]
```

E, appunto, se stacco l'alimentazione e dò rc-status ottengo lo stesso output.

Cosa consigliate di controllare????

----------

## Onip

hdparm/sdparm?

----------

## rb34

 *Onip wrote:*   

> hdparm/sdparm?

 

sì, probabile, ma lanciati da chi?

----------

## uoslagelo

Prova ad interrompere il bootstrap e ad eseguire manualmente i servizi. Dopo ogni servizio avviato verifica lo stato del risparmio energetico del disco con hdparm -B /dev/sdX

----------

## rb34

Non so bene chi lo lanciasse, ma a chiamare hdparm era pm-utils.

Ho sostituito ad hdparm uno script "spia", che posto alla fine, e con cui ho visto il chiamante, che era /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/harddrive, dove ci sono i parametri impostabili che passa ad hdparm. 

Ma chi è che lancia pm-utils? Acpid no, perché gli ho bloccato gli script. E` gnome?

Script spia:

```
#!/bin/bash

CALLER=$(ps ax | grep "^ *$PPID" | awk '

{

for (i=5; i<=NF; i++)

printf("%s ", $i)

printf("\n") 

}')

echo "caller=$CALLER" >> /tmp/hdparm.log

echo "params=$*" >> /tmp/hdparm.log
```

----------

## MajinJoko

se guardi poco sotto avevo aperto un topic su upower e affini.

Più che altro perché una politica di sleep così aggressiva è inusabile.

Avevo visto che pm utils era tirato dentro da gnome-session. Io ho "risolto" modificando gli script di pm-utils.

Ciao!

----------

